# Two anestheisiologists charging same code help!!



## sriggle (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is my question:

First Dr. came in at 250 did a laboring spinal block (250 to 954). Pt failed to progress  
2nd Dr comes in at 650 and placed subsequent continuos epidural for Labor   (650-930)
Then patient went on to  deliver cesarean. The 2nd doctor feels that he should charge for the 01967 and 01968. But first Dr wants to bill for 01967 also. I do not know how to code this. Im confused because of the over lapping times. I have never seen anything like this before.  Any help will be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## hgolfos (Feb 26, 2010)

Did your first Dr. only do a single injection?  If so you can bill 62311 for him and the labor epi/C-sect for the second...  

Sorry, not much help.


----------



## vanessa10 (Feb 26, 2010)

I deal with this kind of thing all the time. 1st, you can only bill for 1 01967. in the relative value guide under 01967 it states it includes and replacement catheter. the 2nd Dr can bill for his time only for the labor. if the 2nd dr went on to the c-section then he would bill for 01968 and that time separately. let me know if this makes sense to you.


----------



## sriggle (Mar 1, 2010)

*labor*

makes sense to me. thank you!


----------

